# Lowes clearance of klein tools



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


>


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

only cause im in a good mood for some reason....

ahh, pain killers cause of my broken leg

here is the origianl post

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/klein-tools-sale-lowes-5214/


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's more than one way to skin a cat:

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=klein+tools+on+sale+at+lowes+site:www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> There's more than one way to skin a cat:
> 
> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=klein+tools+on+sale+at+lowes+site:www.electriciantalk.com



Shouldn't you be in bed? :001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed? :001_huh:


Mom? Is that you?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Mom? Is that you?


Yes. Now go to sleep!


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Klein...Lowe's*

Yes...Klein is out at Lowe's, Sears and others...problems or not selling I guess


----------



## Electriad (Sep 20, 2009)

Tulbox said:


> Yes...Klein is not out at Lowe's, Sears and others...problems or not selling I guess


I think it's more along the lines of them signing exclusive deals with the big manufacturers. Lowes went with Greenlee and kicked Klein out, Home Depot went with Klein and kicked Greenlee out.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*sorry typo*

sorry typo


Tulbox said:


> Yes...Klein is out at Lowe's, Sears and others...problems or not selling I guess


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

actually, I think that lowes went exclusively with ideal...unless they have different signatory contracts in different regions.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

heywood said:


> actually, I think that lowes went exclusively with ideal...unless they have different signatory contracts in different regions.


loews went to ideal and i think greenlee. but for sure ideal

home depot went to klein(dropped ideal)
and i think they too carry greenlee

but no one carries knipex....


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Lowe's Tools*

Actually I was just in a Lowe's store where they now have some Greenlee and Ideal but a lot of Knipex. the electrical department manager said they went nationwide with Knipex as their premium pliers


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tulbox said:


> Actually I was just in a Lowe's store where they now have some Greenlee and Ideal but a lot of Knipex. the electrical department manager said they went nationwide with Knipex as their premium pliers


Knipex at Lowes? Really? Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I went to Lowe's in Canandaigua NY and did not see any Klein tools. I think they phased them out a few months ago. It's really too bad that the management of the big box stores have no clue as to what products they should carry. Klein is to the electrician as Rigid is to a plumber.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Just seen Knipex in lowes for the first time also.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

yea knipex is at lowes now i just bought a pair of insulated ***** and linemans there and I LOVE THEM!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

No Lowes around me has the linesmans in stock. Asked the lady and she called in an inquiry and they've got 6 of each style on backorder. Called the shipping warehouse and they warehouse hasn't recieved them in yet. Person in the warehouse said that they're waiting on the shipment from China. FROM CHINA??!?!?! I'm hoping he was just mistaken about the place of shipment origin. 

I'm ordering a pair from AC Tool supply, I'm no longer waiting.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

H e has to be. It says they are made in Germany. I saw them at Lowe's the other day and decided to give them a try. They seem to be much better quality than Klein. They are also insulated.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Knipex is all made in Germany*



gilbequick said:


> No Lowes around me has the linesmans in stock. Asked the lady and she called in an inquiry and they've got 6 of each style on backorder. Called the shipping warehouse and they warehouse hasn't recieved them in yet. Person in the warehouse said that they're waiting on the shipment from China. FROM CHINA??!?!?! I'm hoping he was just mistaken about the place of shipment origin.
> 
> I'm ordering a pair from AC Tool supply, I'm no longer waiting.


Knipex is all made in Germany...some town called Wuppertal


----------



## Michael Winters (Oct 21, 2009)

Klein is a family owned and operated business in the USA. Son of founder runs it now and he is at the trade shows working the booth. Greenlee is now owned by Textron and most of the independent tool companies have been swallowed up by large corporations. I believe in supporting the little companies that seem to be the ones that continue to innovate and bring out new tools that make my life easier or save me time and money.

Country of origin is pretty meaningless as only 51% has to come from the country and now with NAFTA a lot of products are assembled in Mexico and about the only thing that is really made in the USA is the packaging. 

I know that Lenox has hole saws made in China and all the cordless drills are made in Japan, China, or Indonesia. Not all bad as the Chinese TCT hole cutters are made for the German market and have to meet their government standards while in the USA there are no standards and you really don't know what you are getting for your dollar.


----------



## toolguy (Mar 24, 2009)

TULBOX is actually the national sales manager for Knipex in the USA. Beware of his statements!


----------



## Hombredingo (Mar 29, 2009)

*Sad but true.*

Some klein tools are now made in china.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Hombredingo said:


> Some klein tools are now made in china.


like what???????????:001_huh:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

bduerler said:


> like what???????????:001_huh:


I think if anyone toolguy would know. :thumbsup:

I wouldn't be surprised though. Too many venerable tool manufacturers have bowed to the _"lower price is better"_ mentality. Just look at institutions like Milwaukee.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

bduerler said:


> like what???????????:001_huh:


Tape measures, torpedo levels, sheet rock saw. There may be others but these are the ones I know about.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

The Motts said:


> Tape measures, torpedo levels, sheet rock saw. There may be others but these are the ones I know about.


Anything that Klein makes that doesn't say MADE IN USA on it is made in Asia.
Don't pay attention to the american flag, that don't mean ****.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Anything that Klein makes that doesn't say MADE IN USA on it is made in Asia.
> Don't pay attention to the american flag, that don't mean ****.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

If you look at the new Klein stuff in Depot it is almost all from Asia and just imitations of the ggod manufactureres things. Ideal and Greenlee are gone form Depot but now a Lowe's.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Lowe's close out of Klein*

Lowe's seems to be going to good brand names in Electrical tools. Ideal, Greenlee and Knipex. Lowe's gave Klein the boot.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Tulbox said:


> Lowe's gave Klein the boot.


You know this for a fact??? You mean just like HD gave Greenlee the boot???

It's all big corporate exclusivity bullsh*t. That's all.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lowes on the west coast now carries knipex, and a decent amount too!

I eyeball the 9's EVERY time I go down the isle. The journeymen grips ripped of my deklein 9's a few weeks ago.... and that my friends, was the final straw with me and klein.

~Matt


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Tulbox said:


> Lowe's seems to be going to good brand names in Electrical tools. Ideal, Greenlee and Knipex. Lowe's gave Klein the boot.


Hey Tulbox,

Since you have admitted that you work for Knipex, you should be honest in your comments. Why should I trust your company, if I can't trust you.

I spoke with some people in Lowes a few months ago about Klein. Lowes did not give "Klein the boot". Klein signed a exclusive agreement with Home Depot, which meant they had to pull out of Lowes. The Lowes people I talked with were not happy about it.

Now, it appears that Lowes is trying to find some sort of replacement for Klein in their stores, because they know Ideal and Greenlee won't cut it. It looks like they are trying both ChannelLock, and Knipex at the same time, to see which one wins out. My guess is that only one of these companies will stay in Lowes for the long haul, as a replacement for Klein. Since ChannelLock is USA made, they probably have a leg up on Knipex.

Since you work for Knipex, you want your company to do well. Go ahead and say all the good things you want to about you product, but do it honestly. I have just lost some respect for you, and your company.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

knipex sucks.. *removed*.. :no:

usa made... proven quality... I have used channellocks for many years:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

There isn't a store channellock isn't in, I don't see how they would ever become exclusive to lowe's.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Knipex does not "suck". To say this means you never used them or have even seen them before. They are probably the best hand tools I have EVER used. 
They have unique leading edge designs and useful features.
The fact that they are made in Germany is a plus in my opinion. It is a known fact Germans engineering and craftsmanship is top quality. 

That said, I do agree with Hazard. Tulbox, you had better be honest in your statements and posts. Slighting others for personal or business gain will not be tolerated.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> There isn't a store channellock isn't in, I don't see how they would ever become exclusive to lowe's.


Oh, I agree. 

It would be a bad move for ChannelLock to go exclusive to Lowes, and I doubt they would even consider it. I'm just talking about which tools end up in the electrical tool section. ChannelLock is in Home Depot, but not in the electrical aisle, and they don't carry tools like a linesman pliers. I just wonder if Lowes plans to carry BOTH Knipex and CL going forward, or if they are trying to figure out which one to keep.


----------

